# From virginia to florida for a few days...fishing advice for the area?



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm normally on the Virginia forum, however, I'm in the U.S Navy and my ship is staying nearby Jacksonville this weekend. I was wondering if there were any good piers in the area and what's currently biting, and what bait people are using out here. Any additional advice would be great, thanks!

-Dave


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

For piers , check out Jacksonville pier (bait and tackle nearby), and Flagler Pier .

For surf fishing, Little Talbot Island (highly reccomend), Hanna Park , South point Vedra Beach , Gate Station, and the 'rock pile' (ask for directions)

Curently : bluefish , whiting , drum , pompano, sheephead (pilings), sea trout , occasional spanish mackeral.
Baits: sand fleas , fresh shrimp, fresh dead shrimp, finger mullet, sand fleas , and more sand fleas (lol).

Fishwander


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Fishwander! When I get off base I'll have to see which is closest, then go from there. I heard there was a bass pro in the area as well. 

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

No doubt you'll be at Mayport Navy Base. If you want to fish from the surf right there on the beach at the south Jetties is an outstanding spot. The closest pier to you will be Jax Beach. About 9 miles south of the base. The pier rents tackle and sells bait primarily frozen shrimp. It's $4 for the day to get on. You're allowed up to 3 rods.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry , I forgot to mention that with the air temp/ cold fronts comming thru , flounder should pick up too.

The reason why I mentioned sand fleas is because they are free if you know where to look for them , and they catch just about anything.

BassPro will be good for any inshore fishing equipment that you need . Just consider 10-15# test line , with a 20-25# mono / fluro leader. For the blues and the spanish , you might want to use wire leaders , depending on the clarity of the water.

Please accompany your report with photos / cell photo

Fishwander


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ended up catching a couple of these off the rock pilings off the mayport base. I have a guess (nassau grouper and sea trout?) but I'm not really sure what these things are, caught 3 other grouper off of Fishbites Shirmp and Crab. 




















Didn't have all my normal supplies but had all the basics I needed to fish down here. I will also be here again next weekend, looking forward for some more Florida fishing!

Dave


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

first photo is a blenny of some sort, the book makes me think Florida blenny.
second photo is a southern kingfish (aka sea mullet, whiting, roundhead, sandwich fixins!)


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow I was way off. Thanks. Not from around here so I had no idea.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

( In my worst British Accent ) " Blimmey , ..that's a bleeney !"

Good shot .. of unknown fish (that I don't recall seeing)

The second one , I agree with Dr. Bubba

Good fixins for a good lunch .. keep up the good work !!

Fishwander


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, those rocks are ALWAYS productive. Glad you got to get down here and fish! Next week go out the back gate (commercial truck gate) and fsih the rocks on the back side of the base. We call it the Mayport Jetties. You'll be on A1A. There is a ferry a few yards to the north along with the Coast Guard station. There is a bait shop 1 mile to the south called B&M. They have fiddler crabs. Or you can dig/catch your own. near the water line on the back side of the rocks or along the pipes that parallel the road. Once you have your fiddlers or even fresh shrimp use a small (size 4 to size 1) J hook. On the rocks slowly jig your line up and down. The bite is gentle but you can catch Sheepshead there this time of year. Don't be surprised if you get a few in the 9lb range. I don't know if you can get out on the rocks on base. If you can do the same thing. They're there too.

Also, get yourself some frozen crab, cut it into quarters and put it on a size 4/0 hook. Black Drum and Red Drum are around.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

dlwn88 said:


> Ended up catching a couple of these off the rock pilings off the mayport base. I have a guess (nassau grouper and sea trout?) but I'm not really sure what these things are, caught 3 other grouper off of Fishbites Shirmp and Crab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first picture looks kinda like a baby red grouper. jmo


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

not fish related .......... but I think that WE ALL _*SALUTE YOU*_ for your dedicated service in our Armed Forces !!! Good luck, fair winds, following seas and tight lines always.
I myself am a 21 year Navy vet with many pull-ins there at Norfolk and Mayport.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

The Crew said:


> Yeah, those rocks are ALWAYS productive. Glad you got to get down here and fish! Next week go out the back gate (commercial truck gate) and fsih the rocks on the back side of the base. We call it the Mayport Jetties. You'll be on A1A. There is a ferry a few yards to the north along with the Coast Guard station. There is a bait shop 1 mile to the south called B&M. They have fiddler crabs. Or you can dig/catch your own. near the water line on the back side of the rocks or along the pipes that parallel the road. Once you have your fiddlers or even fresh shrimp use a small (size 4 to size 1) J hook. On the rocks slowly jig your line up and down. The bite is gentle but you can catch Sheepshead there this time of year. Don't be surprised if you get a few in the 9lb range. I don't know if you can get out on the rocks on base. If you can do the same thing. They're there too.
> 
> Also, get yourself some frozen crab, cut it into quarters and put it on a size 4/0 hook. Black Drum and Red Drum are around.



Thanks for the advice, much appreciated. I'm back for this upcoming weekend and will give that a shot! I saw a guy catch a sheepshead while I was on the rocks.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

BarefootJohnny said:


> not fish related .......... but I think that WE ALL _*SALUTE YOU*_ for your dedicated service in our Armed Forces !!! Good luck, fair winds, following seas and tight lines always.
> I myself am a 21 year Navy vet with many pull-ins there at Norfolk and Mayport.


Thank you! Haha yeah it seems to be a yearly routine for us to come down to Mayport. This is my 4th time down in Mayport. The fishing always seems to be good around here.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Red rock blenny, and a whiting, southern kingfish, Roundhead as we called em in Va.


----------

